# Stallone to direct movie on Poe



## ravenus (Jun 3, 2005)

Linkage

*Excerpt:*
"It's the kind of thing that just sits there and lingers," Sly said of the project back in 1994 in a conversation with Interview Magazine. "I could probably produce it or direct it. I couldn't play Poe, because there's no way the baggage that I would bring to the role could ever be assimilated by the public. But I should do it, because it's the best thing that I've ever written, including _Rocky_ or _Paradise Alley_ (1978)."


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 3, 2005)

oh no


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 3, 2005)

> oh no


 
Ditto 

I don't know...maybe it's my own little prejudices coming into play  but I just don't see Stallone doing a biopic on Poe. Although it might interesting to see who good ol' Edgar Allen fights in _Poe II_


----------



## red_temple (Jun 3, 2005)

And he'll take on Shakespear in Poe III....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2005)

red_temple said:
			
		

> And he'll take on Shakespear in Poe III....


 
Lol!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 4, 2005)

Everybody can dream with open eyes.


----------



## LadyFel (Jun 4, 2005)

Poe must be spinning in his grave...fast enough to temper the Earth's rotation...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 4, 2005)

'Tis a frightening thought, to be sure. On the other hand, I can totally see Robert Downey, Jr., who is a terrific actor when he isn't using, playing Poe.


----------



## Whitestar (Jun 14, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Lol!!




Agreed! I think Stallone is one of the worst actors that ever lived. In fact, he beated Shatner for worst actor of the year! Plus, I don't think he's a good director either. This is a joke!   


Whitestar


----------



## Amber (Jun 14, 2005)

My God. A scary, scary thought.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 15, 2005)

Considering the ambiguity over how Poe died, I'd love to see someone like David Lynch doing a movie which assumes that each explanation is true, and that Poe, for hinting at certain eldritch mysteries in _The Narrative of A Gordon Pym _is accursed to sequentially live out each version of his death again, and again and again...


Until, of course my friend and yours, HP Lovecraft, also stumbles on the same secrets, releases his literary hero, and is trapped in the very same loop. 


Yes, that's really corny. So what? It would be more fun than anything Stallone will make!


----------



## ravenus (Jun 15, 2005)

@ David Lynch:

I believe the man is seriously testing the fans' ability to take crap from him. He is selling the Eraserhead DVD from his site alone at 40$ + shipping charges. That's a good deal more than any studio would charge and since you can't buy it from anywhere else there's no discount. And apparently he has some OBSCENE shipping charges for any orders outside of the US.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 15, 2005)

Who would you ideally like to see direct a Poe pic? How about John Carpenter?


----------



## Leto (Jun 15, 2005)

Of course ! Ok, I could watch even fiscal laws recital if directed by John Carpenter. 
More seriously, I'm not sure an horror-labeled director would be a wise choice for such a movie. Somehow I could see Sidney Poitier or Bryan Singer directing it.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 15, 2005)

Hmm how 'bout Roger Corman? After all he has made a lot of, admittedly loose, Poe adaptations...with Matheson scripting. May not be faithful but it could verily be fun


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 16, 2005)

As long as it's anyone but Sly..

Someone save us!!!


----------



## thereplicator (Jun 16, 2005)

what the hell are you lot complaining about.

Stallone is a great actor and has been in many great films.

one of his greatest films being Rambo


----------



## Leto (Jun 16, 2005)

*shakes head in disbelief* and except this one and maybe first Rocky (which are good but certainly not great film, and certainly not because of Stallone acting talent)  ?


----------



## Alia (Jun 16, 2005)

thereplicator said:
			
		

> what the hell are you lot complaining about.
> 
> Stallone is a great actor and has been in many great films.
> 
> one of his greatest films being Rambo


 There's one in every crowd... It a matter of taste thereplicator, and obviously your is unique.
I agree with Leto on this one, Rocky was one of the better roles Stallone played in.  It showed in his other films that he had been hit in the head way too many times during the filming of that movie.  
I hope they find someone else to make the movie!


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

It truly is the end of the world. I live in Baltimore where Poe is very much a part of our history and this is just not a happy day for me. Stallone should stick to "Rocky" and "The Contender". Maybe he'll prove me wrong. But it will take some serious convincing for me.


----------



## Calis (Jun 25, 2005)

It wont be long before Stallone kills everyone in the movie and shouts Adriiiiiiiiiiiiiane at the end of it.


----------

